# Adaptateur ibook G4 45 W



## Rosefm (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je dois changer l'adaptateur secteur de mon ibook G4; je suis obligée de lui filer de grandes claques pour que le voyant vert s'allume, il ne devrait pas tarder à rendre l'âme...

Problème : sur Applestore, il ne me propose qu'un adaptateur 65 W...
Est-il compatible ? et, si ce n'est pas le cas, où trouver un adaptateur 45 W comme celui que j'utilise maintenant ?

Autre problème : ma batterie n'a plus qu'une autonomie d'une quinzaine de minutes... Elle est vieille (le même âge que l'ordi, soit à peu près deux ans), faut-il que je la change elle aussi ? Que valent les programme d'échange sur Applestore ?

Merci de vos réponses, c'est mon tout premier post


----------



## Xav' (27 Août 2007)

À priori, pas de problème : si ton adaptateur supporte 65W maximum, il delivrera 45W sans   "forcer".

Par contre, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de savoir ce qui se passe avant que tu lui colles des baffes ? Qd tu le branches, le voyant s'allume ou pas ?


----------



## Dagnir (27 Août 2007)

Rosefm a dit:


> Probl&#232;me : sur Applestore, il ne me propose qu'un adaptateur 65 W...
> Est-il compatible ? et, si ce n'est pas le cas, o&#249; trouver un adaptateur 45 W comme celui que j'utilise maintenant ?



Sur l'AppleStore, &#224; propos de l'"Adaptateur secteur portable Apple - 65 W" il est pr&#233;cis&#233; :
*Ce nouvel adaptateur secteur d'Apple vient compl&#233;ter votre PowerBook G4 ou iBook pour lequel il a &#233;t&#233; tout sp&#233;cialement con&#231;u.*​Donc no pb pour toi.



> Autre probl&#232;me : ma batterie n'a plus qu'une autonomie d'une quinzaine de minutes... Elle est vieille (le m&#234;me &#226;ge que l'ordi, soit &#224; peu pr&#232;s deux ans), faut-il que je la change elle aussi ? Que valent les programme d'&#233;change sur Applestore ?


  Clairement !
Il n'y a pas de "programme d'&#233;change" &#224; proprement parler pour les batteries. Il faut simplement en acheter une nouvelle (sur l'AppleStore, par exemple, en tapant "batterie ibook" dans le champ de recherche).


PS : je pr&#233;cise que j'avais eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec mon PB l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re. Il fallait que je "baffe" mon adaptateur secteur pour que le voyant vert s'allume ; sinon, pas de charge !


----------

